
Regular Expression matching “A B C” iff “A+B=C” - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9d768u/i_know_its_ridiculous_but_i_just_made_a_regex_in/
======
azhenley
This is insane. Direct link to the regex:
[https://regex101.com/r/YCTmCs/3](https://regex101.com/r/YCTmCs/3)

